# What to buy?



## jond09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Im looking at getting us a new 4x4 4 wheeler or utv. Weighing the pros and cons. Not looking to go crazy with mods but I will be hitting the mud often. My wife loves going so I need something we can ride together. Ive been considering the brute 750 because of the size and i can get a deal on one, plus its still pretty quick on the trails. But I have never been a fan on belt drive anything. I had a big bear 400 back in the day and it was a tank, love the manual transmission over belt drive, but smaller and not as fun with two people. Also considered a ranger mid size because we also have a 4 year old that loves riding, but he will be riding his own quad soon so not to big of an issue. Was wanting to put some 27 or 28 tires on whatever I get, no lift. Can the brute and ranger handle this without breaking belts and axles? Just looking for opinions on what people like and have personal experience with. I can work on all my own stuff but just dont wont to have to dump a bunch of money into axles and stuff after a buy something or be working on it all the time. I am really leaning towards the brute because size, power. but have heard alot of storys with belt problems and broken axles. I just got rid of my raptor so going back to a 400 might make me depressed but I could get over it I guess.
Help, suggestion, opinions please. ATV, UTV? What would I get the most use out of? Thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have heard a lot of storys about belts and axles it's from guys w/ 30" + tires that beat the crap out of their Brutes...

W/ 27's you shouldnt ever have to worry about belts or axles unless you just ride stupid and dont take care of it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Agreed, I haven't broken anything since I sold the 31's, took off the lift and installed the 27's. Get the brute! You won't be sorry.

To the Batcave!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i ran 28" zilla's and silverbacks on my brute stock with out a single problem. honestly from just coming off a raptor you'll love the brute. I went from a Honda TRX450ER to a brute and loved the power, drove my dads polaris 500 and hated it..lol the brutes are tough and fun!


----------



## jond09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep the opinions coming guys this is what I'm wanting to hear. I'm pretty anal when it comes to taking care of my stuff so that wont be a problem, and Ive been around quads along time just never owned a brute and the belt drive aspect of it was just making me nervous. So a brute should have no problems with 27/28's? would it be okay with outlaws or would it be better to stick with something like mudlites or swamplites or something similar? Love the look of outlaws/backs and how they pulled on my big bear, but at this point I'm just looking for the best set for a reliable, capable , all around set up. And I was reading the clutch page, so I could get the tires and change nothing but the secondary spring and Id be good to go?
And again thank ya'll very much for the help and opinions!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

if you Dont want to be breaking/replacing anything i'd run 27-28" zilla's and not even think twice about anything. but you could run laws/backs if you're smart about it, you will need to atleast change the secondary spring i think though. which takes like 30 minutes.. if doing 28's throw in a lime green secondary and go, thats what i did with my 650 and silverbacks, worked awesome.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i got a 2005 bf 750 with 27in radial reptiles imo one of the best all around tires ive ever had i also have a 2012 bf 750eps love the bike so much power has muzzy pro duals snorkeled clutch work kn filter muzzy programmer and moto mtc 28s that bike with the clutch work and add ons turns the 28s well even being so heavy but put them on our 2005 and it didnt handle them nearly as well with that bigger tire youll have to do cltch work or youll really notice the weight draggin you down the 2005 will ride wheelies all day with the 27s and the 2012 will do the same with those 28s but you gotta think about youre add ons and clutching just my opion


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a brute with 28" backs and love them. Go thru all the nasty stuff and have yet to break an axle. I have no clutch work done. I have replaced my belt. I think anything above that would need clutch work, upgrade axles, etc. I love the power and the style.


----------



## jond09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, Im leaning more and more towards a brute.

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

brutepower95, by clutch work you mean secondary spring or something more involved?

litenyaup, you didn't change springs or anything and it handles those tires? 

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ All you really need to do for smaller tires put in an almond secondary spring. Quick and easy w/ a few tools (some of which you can make yourself for cheap).


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

it looks llike they just put a diff spring but i bought the bike like it is and can tell it has a small stall and it winds up really fast unlike my 05 with those tires my 05 does great with the 27in radial reptiles and like i said ive you want a all around tire you should look at them there a radial version of the swamplite wear like iron and i havent got stuck in anything that other people had trouble with i rode wheelies through this one mud hole were the guy before 500 sportsman and 26in mudlights got stuck but as far as clutching if youre gonna get a 28+ tire thats heavy ie- moto mtc back outlaw you will notice a little diff unless you do what polaris425 said and ,aybe exhuast and chip i recommend muzzy stuff but its personal pref


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Check out the Teryx 4 if you want to take the whole family, i have 29.5 tires and have yet to have a problem with belts and i ride it pretty hard


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

x2^^ on the t 4 my buddy has one and needs no clutch work with 29.5" terms


----------



## jond09 (Nov 1, 2012)

The 27 reptiles sounds like a good idea. The teryx would be nice but that's starting to get pricey. Ive been looking around and I think I can get a brute for 8k new maybe less and I have more riding options where I'm at the more I think about it with the brute.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I;ve got a brute with a 2" lift and 27" tires and only have had to put one belt on in 3600 miles no axles or anything else. Go with the brute do the maintanance and don't try to kill it you'll be fine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jond09 said:


> The 27 reptiles sounds like a good idea. The teryx would be nice but that's starting to get pricey. Ive been looking around and I think I can get a brute for 8k new maybe less and I have more riding options where I'm at the more I think about it with the brute.


I like the look of them too but I hear they suck in the sand/soft stuff


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

jond09 said:


> Thanks guys, Im leaning more and more towards a brute.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...


No. Have had no issue with the 28's. I think if I went to 29.5 or bigger there would need to be some changes.


----------

